# Liquid cooled, enclosed AC Motor ?



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Are there any Liquid cooled, enclosed AC Motor available in the market? 
Is HPEVS working on it? 
Ideally looking for Liquid cooled, enclosed AC35 or Ac50?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

67BGTEV said:


> Are there any Liquid cooled, enclosed AC Motor available in the market?


These are nice. 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=491778&postcount=4


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks make for the references, evdrive ones does look like may work with my budget.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

67BGTEV said:


> Thanks make for the references, evdrive ones does look like may work with my budget.


What really sets those motors apart is that unlike some other liquid cooled motors (Siemens, for example) not just the stator but also the rotor is cooled,

As far as continuous power goes, they have the highest power density on the market.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

67BGTEV said:


> Are there any Liquid cooled, enclosed AC Motor available in the market?
> Is HPEVS working on it?
> Ideally looking for Liquid cooled, enclosed AC35 or Ac50?


HPEVS announced some water cooled variants at EVCCon 2014. I don't know if they are available yet. Drop them a line if they don't have anything on the website.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Doug. Hollie. I'll check with HPEVS. They do list the graph with air cooled motor.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you looked here at PMAC motors? They have a few liquid cooled AC motors.


----------

